# Primefaces Dialog



## freez (25. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einem Button einen Dialog öffnen. Da vorher validiert werden soll, nutze ich ein boolean im Bean um zu prüfen, ob der Dialog angezeigt werden soll. Komischerweise funktioniert das Ganze genau ein mal und dann nicht mehr. Erst wenn ich die Seite neu lade, dann funktioniert es wieder einmal.

Ich habe mal das Ganze zusammengeschrumpft:
[XML]<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<h:html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<h:head></h:head>
<h:body>


	<h:form id="d">
		<p:commandButton icon="ui-icon-plusthick" update="@form"
			actionListener="#{test.showDialog}" value="Dialog ON"></p:commandButton>

		<p:dialog id="dlg" appendToBody="true" width="400" header="Test"
			resizable="false" modal="true" visible="#{test.dlgOn}">


			<p:ajax event="close" listener="#{test.closeDialog}" />
			<hutputText value="TEST"></hutputText>


		</p:dialog>
	</h:form>

</h:body>
</h:html>[/XML]


```
import java.io.Serializable;

import javax.faces.event.ActionEvent;

import org.apache.log4j.Logger;
import org.primefaces.event.CloseEvent;
import org.springframework.context.annotation.Scope;
import org.springframework.stereotype.Component;

@Component("test")
@Scope(value = "session")
public class BNTest implements Serializable {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 2864938496912061302L;

	private static Logger log = Logger.getLogger(BNTest.class);
	private boolean dlgOn = false;

	public void showDialog(ActionEvent ae) {
		dlgOn = true;
		log.debug("showDialog: " + dlgOn);
	}

	public void closeDialog(CloseEvent ae) {
		dlgOn = false;
		log.debug("showDialog: " + dlgOn);
	}

	public boolean isDlgOn() {
		return dlgOn;
	}

	public void setDlgOn(boolean dlgOn) {
		this.dlgOn = dlgOn;
	}
}
```

Die ActionListener werden beide richtig ausgeführt. Nur beim 2. mal wird der Dialog nicht angezeigt. Was mache ich verkehrt?

Meine Umgebung:

Tomcat 7
Primefaces 3.4.2
Spring 3
JSF 2


----------



## freez (25. Nov 2012)

Also, ich habe es jetzt einschränken können. Es liegt scheinbar am CloseListener. Leider benötige ich den um den Status wieder zurückzustellen, da sonst der Dialog beim neu Laden der Seite automatisch aufploppt.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das anders lösen kann?


----------



## Nogothrim (25. Nov 2012)

[XML]
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<h:html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets" xmlns="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<h:head></h:head>
<h:body>

	<h:form id="d">
		<p:commandButton action="#{test.showDialog}" icon="ui-icon-plusthick" value="Dialog ON" onclick="dialog.show();" />

		<p:dialog id="dlg" appendToBody="true" width="400" header="Test" resizable="false" modal="true" widgetVar="dialog">

			<p:ajax event="close" listener="#{test.closeDialog}" />
			<hutputText value="TEST"></hutputText>

		</p:dialog>
	</h:form>

</h:body>
</h:html>
[/XML]

Das mit dem visible Attribut kannte ich so gar nicht, mit dem javascript show() geht es so bei mir jedenfalls und der close listener wird auch aufgerufen.


----------



## freez (26. Nov 2012)

Nogothrim hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem visible Attribut kannte ich so gar nicht, mit dem javascript show() geht es so bei mir jedenfalls und der close listener wird auch aufgerufen.




Danke erstmal für deinen Test.

Ich habe leider keine wirklich funktionierende Lösung mit JS [c]dialog.show();[/c] gefunden. Es ist richtig, dass show() und close() immer funktionieren, aber alle Varianten, die ich im Netz gefunden haben die Funktion nicht aufzurufen, wenn die Validierung fehl schlägt haben kein befriedigendes Ergebnis geliefert. Nehme ich den Close Listener raus geht es ja auch hervorragend, mit dem kleinen Nachteil, dass das Flag im Bean auf TRUE bleibt. Ich muss also sicherstellen, dass bei erneuten Aufruf der Seite das Flag unbedingt wieder auf FALSE gesetzt wird. Sonst wird der Dialog gleich wieder angezeigt.


----------



## JimPanse (26. Nov 2012)

[XML]
<!DOCTYPE html>
<h:html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
	xmlns="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<f:view contentType="text/html">
	<h:head>
		<meta charset="utf-8" />
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"></meta>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript"></meta>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css"></meta>
	</h:head>
	<h:body>

		<h:form prependId="false" id="btnFm">
			<p:commandButton actionListener="#{test.showDialog}" icon="ui-icon-plusthick"
				value="Dialog ON" process="@this" update=":dlgFm:dlg"
				oncomplete="dialog.show();" />
		</h:form>

		<h:form prependId="false" id="dlgFm">
			<p:dialog id="dlg" appendToBody="true" width="400" header="Test"
				resizable="false" modal="true" widgetVar="dialog"
				visible="#{test.dlgOn}">

				<p:ajax event="close" listener="#{test.closeDialog}" />
				<hutputText value="TEST"></hutputText>

			</p:dialog>
		</h:form>

	</h:body>
</f:view>
</h:html>
[/XML]


----------



## JimPanse (26. Nov 2012)

freez hat gesagt.:


> . Ich muss also sicherstellen, dass bei erneuten Aufruf der Seite das Flag unbedingt wieder auf FALSE gesetzt wird. Sonst wird der Dialog gleich wieder angezeigt.



hatte ich überlesen, dann trotz SessionScope neu zu initialisieren:

[XML]
<!DOCTYPE html>
<h:html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
    xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
    xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
    xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets"
    xmlns="http://primefaces.org/ui">
<f:view contentType="text/html">
    <h:head>
        <meta charset="utf-8" />
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"></meta>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript"></meta>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css"></meta>
    </h:head>
    <h:body>
    	<f:event listener="#{test.preRenderBodyEvent}"
				type="javax.faces.event.PreRenderComponentEvent"></f:event>

....
   </h:body>
</f:view>
</h:html>
[/XML]


```
public void preRenderBodyEvent(ComponentSystemEvent event) {
boolean dlgOn = false;
}
```


----------



## freez (27. Nov 2012)

Danke für die Infos. Ich werde es heute testen.


----------



## freez (30. Nov 2012)

@JimPanse: Danke ... dein Tipp funktioniert

Ich habe es im Endeffekt aber ganz anders gemacht. Neben den Bestätigen Button habe ich ein Abbrechen Button und den Dialog auf closeable="false". Ist für den User bei Formularen eh ein bekanntes Bild.


----------

